# The Fireplace - Model (Lingerie NSFW)



## Trever1t

I like to work a nook I guess. Here we see the fireplace in the main hall with the lovely Michelle. Note her heels. I forget the brand, you ladies might know...they're 6K! Damn, I thought camera gear was pricey!

1)



_POR9400-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

2)



_POR9392-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

3)



_POR9408-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

My first time here, ambient light was almost non-existent. I like to use ambient for fill, had to make do with incandescent. Was a technically challenging shoot with tight angles and reflections (windows and mirrors) all over. 

More rooms to come.


----------



## Umberrella

6K....  louboutins then? Well they are pretty shoes! And to be honest drawing most of my attention, but that's probably the femaleview on these photo's


----------



## tirediron

What FL were you shooting at Trev?


----------



## runnah

I wish models would smile more!


----------



## Trever1t

tirediron said:


> What FL were you shooting at Trev?



35, 52, 70 respectively. (24-70) 

She is tall, probably about 6' 2" with those heels


----------



## Trever1t

runnah said:


> I wish models would smile more!



why? lol


----------



## pixmedic

runnah said:


> I wish models would smile more!


Models have faces?
Huh....guess I never looked up far enough.


----------



## runnah

Trever1t said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish models would smile more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why? lol
Click to expand...


Personal preference. I think the sexy smoldering look is hard for most women to pull off.


----------



## weepete

3 is the clear winner for me here mate, I'm not too fond of the really wide angle on the first two


----------



## Trever1t

Ya, not much choice, my objective to include the fireplace in the shot, otherwise it's just a non-descript background I could've done anywhere. Although I rarely use anything less than 85mm plenty of portraits are shot with wider. Yes there's distortion, enjoy it!


----------



## binga63

love the standing shots....great legs


----------



## Rick50

Nice House.... Did I say that?
I really like the last one as she fills more of the frame. Grabs me...


----------



## acparsons

The fire is missing from this photo. It would really be hot with a fire in the fireplace.


----------



## gsgary

Not sure about her expression she looks like she is sucking a lemon


----------



## Benjo255

Number two is my favourite, but I don't like the expression she's proposing.


----------



## pixmedic

Death by snu snu


----------

